# Tomato Hentai's art and junk



## Deleted User (Aug 27, 2016)

*I WILL ONLY DO SOME OF THE REQUESTS I GET, PLEASE DON'T GET UPSET IF I DON'T DO YOURS*
I just recently started drawing again so I decided to make a thread for my art
I'll start off with two things I just drew
A picture of a stupid Sonic OC I made when I was younger






And an Umbreon


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 27, 2016)

*locks thread*
Does not want to invite pictures of Tomato Hentai's "junk".

Nice shading, the eyes on the first one scare me as they presumably know I touch myself at lunchtimes but one day I will learn shading like that.


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 27, 2016)

draw me a... me


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 27, 2016)

This Umbreon is adorable.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 27, 2016)

You have nothing on Coldsteel The Hedgeheg


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 27, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> You have nothing on Coldsteel The Hedgeheg


Lol I know exactly where this was originally posted. Cringe goldmine too.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 27, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> draw me a... me


'kay





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xenon Hacks said:


> You have nothing on Coldsteel The Hedgeheg


Still a better Sonic OC than Akai Dalia ;O;


----------



## omgpwn666 (Aug 27, 2016)

I really expected tomato related stuff.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 27, 2016)

omgpwn666 said:


> I really expected tomato related stuff.


Well, I could draw a tomato.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 27, 2016)

Dang, I was expecting tomato hentai.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Aug 28, 2016)

brb stealing your shading skills


----------



## Zyteus (Aug 28, 2016)

I want you to draw my profile pic. Let your imagination run wild.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 28, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I just recently started drawing again so I decided to make a thread for my art
> I'll start off with two things I just drew
> A picture of a stupid Sonic OC I made when I was younger
> 
> ...


I love them, could you draw me a fuzzy dragon?


----------



## angelus kun (Aug 28, 2016)

i like your umbreon hehe


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 28, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> 'kay


WOW! Thanks! This looks really nice!

did i get sonic boom legs


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 28, 2016)

I added this to the OP


Tomato Hentai said:


> *I WILL ONLY DO SOME OF THE REQUESTS I GET, PLEASE DON'T GET UPSET IF I DON'T DO YOURS*





The Real Jdbye said:


> I love them, could you draw me a fuzzy dragon?


Would a hairy dragon be okay? I'm having a hard time imagining a dragon that's fuzzy, but I can easily imagine a dragon with scales and something like a mane.


----------



## Thunder Kai (Aug 28, 2016)

Draw my Sonic OC


----------



## iAqua (Aug 28, 2016)

Do me and I'll give you a cake.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 13, 2016)

it took me a million tries to export this, i ended up having to resize the canvas to twice the size of inchworm animation's default canvas size (dsi screen size) for the bmp to not corrupt, then i cropped it



Spoiler: also a sketch of a generic feline hind leg i did a few mins ago


----------



## OctopusRift (Oct 13, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> *I WILL ONLY DO SOME OF THE REQUESTS I GET, PLEASE DON'T GET UPSET IF I DON'T DO YOURS*
> I just recently started drawing again so I decided to make a thread for my art
> I'll start off with two things I just drew
> A picture of a stupid Sonic OC I made when I was younger
> ...


ey boi draw me


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Oct 13, 2016)

hHOLY Heck I wish I could draw better Chinese cartoons


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 13, 2016)

Should have stated before, but I really like your style of drawing.

Heck, I'd like to see your version of Discord.


----------



## cheuble (Oct 13, 2016)

Let me see your version of my avatar!


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 13, 2016)

Or my avatar!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2016)

I just got a Wacom Intuos Pro, so I might be more willing to do requests once I get used to using it.

Here's a (crappy) Pikachu I drew in Photoshop as practice.


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2016)

I seem to like drawing Pikachus to try out new software.


Spoiler: SwapDoodle Pika


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 20, 2017)

Could you draw a graphic image of a car crash where the back windshield is completely broken?


----------



## BvanBart (Sep 20, 2017)

Could you make a Guardian from Zelda Breath of the Wild?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2017)

I haven't really been doing any drawing recently because I haven't been in the mood, so I'll have to pass on both of those, sorry.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 21, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I haven't really been doing any drawing recently because I haven't been in the mood, so I'll have to pass on both of those, sorry.


It's okay, tomato senpai~


----------

